# Bridgeport IPA clone



## Truman42 (27/2/14)

My local Dans have just got this in so I brought one tonight to try.
And all I can says is OMFG. It would have to be one of the best IPAs I've ever had. The bitterness at 50 IBU is still very mellow and smooth with no sharpness. It has a floral, citrus, aroma and taste with all sorts of tropical fruit and aromas in there. I get lemon, lime, orange, pineapple, passionffruit, lychee and who knows what else.

I found a blog that says they use Cascade, Chinook, Goldings, Crystal and Ahtanum. And that they don't dry hop but use a hop back.

I found a Clone recipe on HBT here

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f69/drowning-hops-ipa-ag-bridgeport-ipa-clone-w-first-wort-hopping-51572/

Which uses first wort hopping and a 1 minute addition.

Anyone else tried this beer or attempted a clone?


----------



## DU99 (27/2/14)

tried it in draught format @ thepark awhile ago..nice beer


----------



## fletcher (27/2/14)

looks good. 

just checked out that recipe and in his explanation of it "But at $7.99 a sixer…I think it’s time to try and come up with my own version" ...

couldn't help but chuckle. i understand the value of the dollar vis a vis local economy, but f me, if sixers were 8 bucks here i'd be in heaven.


----------



## yum beer (27/2/14)

Haven't seeen the IPA but the Hop Czar Imperial IPA fom these guys was freaking delish........


8 bucks a sixer, I wouldn't be brewing.


----------



## Spiesy (28/2/14)

yum beer said:


> Haven't seeen the IPA but the Hop Czar Imperial IPA fom these guys was freaking delish........
> 
> 
> 8 bucks a sixer, I wouldn't be brewing.


Had the Hop Czar on tap at the Terminus last year. Dank City. 

Not for me.


----------



## Donske (28/2/14)

Spiesy said:


> Had the Hop Czar on tap at the Terminus last year. Dank City.
> 
> Not for me.



Agreed, I like a bit of dank/resin to round out a really big IPA but not by itself.


----------



## doon (28/2/14)

Yeah I couldn't stand the hop cZar. Might have to give this one a go when I see it at dans


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/2/14)

I was in Springvale DM last night and bought the Bridgeport IPA better than the overrated Sierra Nevada Pale ale agree with Truman a satisfying drop and better than their Hop Czar, I am well over those heavy hopped beers.


----------



## Truman42 (28/2/14)

Here is the recipe I came up with based on the recipe from HBT and what Ive read on the interwebs.

The original uses Ahtanum but I cant seem to get it anywhere so have subbed it with Williamette.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/2/14)

I got some Ahtanum off Yob.


----------

